# Lang Lang at Disney



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)

Just ran across this Youtube video. It's Lang Lang playing "Feed the Birds" from "Mary Poppins" on a Steinway in front of Sleeping Beauty's castle. Has he finally found his niche? 

Lang Lang at Disney


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

You have to wonder how and why they make things like this. How do you market it? How do you make people aware of it? And who's the target audience? If that Feed the Birds arrangement is any indication, this is not a kid's record. I confess to owning many Disney cds - the classic stuff - but I want the originals, not some schlocky night-club versions. Several years ago DG made another kid's CD, Peter and the Wolf in Hollywood. I saw no advertising or anything and only became aware of it because local celebrity Alice Cooper was the narrator. I wonder how many they sold? Well, Lang Lang isn't a snob, but I won't be buying this.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

With this kind of covers one get's attention.............


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Shanghai Disney Grand Opening Piano Feature


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That's funny; today I was just humming that song. It's one of my favorite Disney songs, and apparently it was Walt Disney's favorite also, because it's about charity. It tends to get overlooked for the rest of the songs in the musical. I don't necessarily like Lang Lang's overindulgent interpretation, but I like him bringing attention to it.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Personally I found this display of kitsch very disgusting and cringe. But Lang Lang sure knows how to bring bread to the table.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

We all like CM, but many young people need a chance.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I don’t see the big problem with this. The reactions on Deutsche Gramaphone’s YouTube account after posting this is what makes me think that some classical music listeners are too snobbish


----------



## Nakulanb (4 mo ago)

I’ve been waiting to listen to this one! I just put it on.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Simon Rattle said he's the most accurate pianist he knows, in the Prokofiev.


----------



## Nakulanb (4 mo ago)

Luchesi said:


> Simon Rattle said he's the most accurate pianist he knows, in the Prokofiev.


I have heard that, it’s great.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Luchesi said:


> Simon Rattle said he's the most accurate pianist he knows, in the Prokofiev.


Believe it or not, it was Lang Lang who got me into Prokofiev


----------



## Nakulanb (4 mo ago)

I listened to the album and found it uninspired. The technique is there, but Lang’s touches are missing.

I don’t think he was really feeling this music.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

His technique is stunning and even in my dreams I will never be able to do what he can do on the piano. If I had that kind of ability I would use it vastly differently, as to my taste he heavily over-sentimentalises too much of the music he plays. But hey - it takes all sorts.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> Believe it or not, it was Lang Lang who got me into Prokofiev


Many people need a little something extra..


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Animal the Drummer said:


> His technique is stunning and even in my dreams I will never be able to do what he can do on the piano. If I had that kind of ability I would use it vastly differently, as to my taste he heavily over-sentimentalises too much of the music he plays. But hey - it takes all sorts.


I would think that with the level of effort needed to continue his career, around all the hype involved, he needs to be able to play the way that he was raised to play so that the emotion is that 'welcome' dimension.

I've tried to play a difficult piece with exaggerated emotional antics and then I played it without any (as much as I can control consciously) and there was very little difference in the recordings. So that tells me that I'm not on his level, hehe, (other listeners would say it's a false premise). It's a fun exercise anyway, and you can explore and redo it over time.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I think the arrangement was obviously a fine one, but somewhat overwrought to my ears. Stephen Hough is an experienced arranger and noted performer, and I think this is an interesting collaboration. To me, this fits in with Lang Lang's persona and interests. His enthusiasm sometimes comes across as being a bit too much, like that of a big boy. The theme might link in with his piano tutoring schools, a business he's grown, and which I believe is a franchise. As for his previous work, I've continuously enjoyed "The best of Lang Lang" compilation I got about ten years ago, and of the contemporary pieces he performs on that, my favourites are Tan Dun's _The Banquet _soundtrack and the concerto by Nigel Hess (an old school piece, but a good one, and a perfect vehicle for showing off Lang Lang's technique).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

For me it is pure kitsch, and as one member says uninspired .


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I listened to the 2-disc version of Lang Lang - The Disney Book this month, and I enjoyed it very much. A few standout tracks:

Beauty and the Beast
We Don't Talk About Bruno
You'll Be in My Heart (with Andrea Bocelli)
Mary Poppins Fantasy


----------

